
Lua to C# brige compatible with Win/Linux/Mac/iOS/Android/.Net Core - viniciusjarina
https://github.com/NLua/NLua/
======
viniciusjarina
Bridge between Lua and the .NET

Windows/Mac/Linux (.NET and .NET Core) Xamarin: iOS, tvOS, watchOS
Xamarin.Android

